# Where can I find a commutator tutorial?



## malcolm (Dec 28, 2007)

I can do corners with commutators, but always end up with many misoriented ones, it only seems to work for me when there are just 3 left to be solved. Also, i am useless at commutators with edges. Is there anywhere i can find a good tutorial?


----------



## alexc (Dec 28, 2007)

Joel's site has one.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 28, 2007)

How about one that's right on this forum? http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=169


----------



## malcolm (Dec 28, 2007)

These are helpful, but focused more on corners, i can do them well now. Edges i can kind of do, but could be better. Any specifically related to BLD?


----------



## joey (Dec 28, 2007)

Edge commutators are the easisest thing since sliced bread. 
Just take this one:
[M D' M',U] => M D' M' U M D M' U'

Thats basically it!


----------

